# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Put totals of gropued columns in different locations

## Vannamei

Hello!!

Thank you for this wonderful forum! There is really sucha  wealth of information here  :Smilie: 

I have tried searching, but becaue of the nature of my issue, it is very difficult to search and get relevant results. I am sorry fo this has been asked before, I truly could not find it.

I have 3 sets of data, groped by year, that I want to display in my pivot table to compare.
Let's call these sets A, B, C.

I want my table to display the totals of each set next to the relevant columns. Right now, it puts all the totals at the end and that does not work for me.
I have tried to just move the column, but Excel tells me that Subtotal columns cannot be moved.

I'll try to simply illustrate what I want and what I get.

What I want:
A2018 | A2019 | ATotal | B2018 | B2019 | BTotal |C2018 | C2019 | CTotal 

What I get:
A2018 | A2019 | B2018 | B2019 |C2018 | C2019 | ATotal | BTotal | CTotal 

Is there any way to obtain what I need?

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Fascinated by your username!!!  Penaeus vannamei???  Are in the aquaculture area???

----------


## Vannamei

Hi Glenn! Hahahaha yes indeed I am in that business  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I am involved in chemical food safety and did a lot of work in S and SE Asia on veterinary drug residues in vannamei, monodon and Macrobrachium over the last 10-15 years!  I'm not hugely familiar with Pivot Tables (I managed to give up using them), so I'll not be of much help to you...

it's a small world.

----------


## rorya

It would be helpful to see a sample workbook of your data layout. If you can separate the A, B etc into its own field, then it's pretty simple.

----------

